# Wiper and turn signal randomly turning on



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome Poo!


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Might be a bad ground.

Considering the car was damaged and repaired it's going to be a bit of a nightmare getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jillypoo said:


> A few things that have happened when I start my car this past week:
> Several times now, the windshield wipers have gone up and down once.
> My left turn signal blinked three times as if I had tapped the knob for it. The only time this happened both the wiper went off and the window message popped up
> Multiple times it’s told me to roll down driver side window and back up again.
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

1. Be really conscience of touching the turn signal stalk and or the wipers\. I have many a time bumped them when initially starting up.

2. Make sure you turn off your wipers and allow them to go to the home position prior to shutting off the vehicle.

3. The roll the window down/up message usually comes after the power has been disconnected and the BCM(?) needs to learn something, so make sure you are not either disconnecting something or allowing the battery to die.

4. Read this: 
*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*

5. Have your battery tested by a reputable shop.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Disconnect the battery positive cable for 5 minutes, and then re-connect. Just a shot in the dark, but it may help. Also check tightness of negative battery cable clamp. 

I was having a weird problem ( not like your problem ) with my Sonic and this cured it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I forgot to add that you need to clean and grease the battery terminals which would force you to re-tighten them.


----------



## jillypoo (Jan 15, 2020)

Update: the car finally wouldn’t start. We jumped it, and it ran. But my father decided it was best to just get a new battery. so. Brand new battery.

Exactly a week later, my dash gives me a, “battery saver active” message. But it’s running fine.
sooooo. We just take it in to the dealer. And of course, nothing is wrong. No recalls. No updates. nothing. 


as for the blind Spot sensors: whole other issue


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

What year is your car? I want to say ‘16 and ‘17 Cruze’s has issues with water leaking in the third brake light and pooling in the trunk of the car under the spare tire. This leak has a tendency to cause other issues as this affects the wiring harness. Check your trunk area under your spare tire and see if there’s standing water or evidence of liquid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jillypoo (Jan 15, 2020)

Carminooch said:


> What year is your car? I want to say ‘16 and ‘17 Cruze’s has issues with water leaking in the third brake light and pooling in the trunk of the car under the spare tire. This leak has a tendency to cause other issues as this affects the wiring harness. Check your trunk area under your spare tire and see if there’s standing water or evidence of liquid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the response
I’m a bit confused because I thought the third brake light was above the back window. So how could it leak in the truck?


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

jillypoo said:


> Thank you for the response
> I’m a bit confused because I thought the third brake light was above the back window. So how could it leak in the truck?


I don’t know the extent of how or why but I just know 16 and 17 Cruze’s have an issue with water pooling in the trunk causing a major electrical short

It may apply only for the hatch but perhaps something to consider, unless someone else chimes in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Please post a picture of your Cruze so we know what Gen it is.


----------

